# Super Star kidded



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wasn't a good day here yesterday. Super Star kidded, the buckling didn't make it, rather not get into what was wrong.... but she was left with a beautiful little doeling. We named her Super Nova.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How sweet! I'm sorry you lost the buckling  :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She is stunning!!!!  So sorry about the buckling...


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Glad you still have super star and super nova. Pretty girls.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!...OMG You have some AWESOME GOATS!!! They are all soooooo beautiful! 
Hopes that the doe and doeling are doing good...


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She is absouloutly the cutest baby ever! That face... awww. So sorry about the buckling


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone. As much as I love new kids, I am relieved kidding is over for at least another month! I can sleep the entire night for a while!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's precious, sorry about the boy. :grouphug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, that is so cute, congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! :leap:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

What a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

She is absolutely ADORABLE! I LOVE the dark legs, and that face is SO cute!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wanted to post a few new pictures of her


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She looks like a ripper. I bet she makes you proud.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Just wanted to post a few new pictures of her


She looks like trouble.... Babies that cute KNOW how cute they are and they use it...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable! i love her coloring


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She is beautiful! You can tell by the last pic that she is going to be a nice doe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry about the buckling  But thank goodness Super Nova is fine, and she'll keep mama busy  what a beauty! 

So how many does did you have kid and how many babies? I can't keep up, I know you've been very busy! Get some rest!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats and sorry about the buckling.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. I would loooove to keep her for myself but we promised some of our best for the new england boer goat bash in June, so she will be consigned there. 
We had 6 does kid the last 2 weeks, with 15 babies, and lost the one. 21 total this kidding season and I have 5 more does to go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a lot o' cuteness! 21??  How fun to watch them play!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

That sort of adorablenessness should be ILLEGAL! She makes me want to reach thru the screen and steal her!!!!!! **tries to reach, and fails** hot-diggidy-dog.
I'm starting to think coming here and seeing these little fluff balls is going to make my waiting on my own 2 girls to kid a nightmare!!!! Urgh! LoL


----------

